

Routing Performance Update - quahada
https://blog.heroku.com/

======
quahada
I'm disappointed by this post. There has been some amazing discussion on HN
about the limitations of random routing for multi-threaded/event-driven
frameworks. This post does not address those concerns.

Any app at sufficient scale will still encounter queuing problems even on the
Cedar stack.

------
Lightning
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5230602>

